# SureFire Scoutlight - Torx screws?



## Schuey2002 (Mar 13, 2008)

Do anyone of you know what size Torx (star shaped) screws are used on the Scoutlight's M75 rail mount? The two screws on my mount need to be tightened down so the light itself doesn't jiggle around on my rifle..

(They are just opposite of the thumbscrew.)







TIA!


----------



## Size15's (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't have that info to hand.
I suggest you either give SureFire a call, or take your ScoutLight to your local hardware store, find the bit-sets and ask a store assistant if you can find out which one fits.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Mar 15, 2008)

I am just going to take it down to the parts store sometime this weekend..


----------



## dizzy (Mar 16, 2008)

I believe it to be about a T8 in size. The smallest torx bit I have is a T10 and it is a little too big. Most of the torx sets that I looked up came with the T10 as the smallest, but there are bits as small as a T5 and go up in increments of 1 until you get to T10 then they go in steps of 5. 

Let us know what you find out at the hardware store as I would like to get a set for myself now.


----------



## CouchTater (Mar 16, 2008)

Home Depot has a small jeweler's size screwdriver with interchangeable double-ended Torx bits. Small enough for replacing faceplates on cellphones, which is how I learned about it. it is Husky brand, gray plastic handle. Not easy to find on the wall racks. 1 bit stores in shaft, 3 bits store in handle under buttcap.

Bits: T-4, T-5, T-6, T-7, T-8, T-9, T-10, T-15

handle sez "HD-74502 T"


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 16, 2008)

CouchTater said:


> Home Depot has a small jeweler's size screwdriver with interchangeable double-ended Torx bits. Small enough for replacing faceplates on cellphones, which is how I learned about it. it is Husky brand, gray plastic handle. Not easy to find on the wall racks. 1 bit stores in shaft, 3 bits store in handle under buttcap.
> 
> Bits: T-4, T-5, T-6, T-7, T-8, T-9, T-10, T-15
> 
> handle sez "HD-74502 T"


 

I have the same ones, and they are the Shiznitty!!


.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 16, 2008)

but what thread size/pitch are the screws???


----------



## chmsam (Mar 17, 2008)

Years ago I got a set of smaller Torx screwdrivers from Sears when they were on sale. Buying just one wasn't economical -- a few bucks more got me a whole set. They are also used on knives and other goodies.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Mar 17, 2008)

dizzy said:


> I believe it to be about a T8 in size. The smallest torx bit I have is a T10 and it is a little too big. Most of the torx sets that I looked up came with the T10 as the smallest, but there are bits as small as a T5 and go up in increments of 1 until you get to T10 then they go in steps of 5.
> 
> Let us know what you find out at the hardware store as I would like to get a set for myself now.


Yep! They are T8 in size.


----------



## dizzy (Mar 18, 2008)

Schuey2002 said:


> Yep! They are T8 in size.


Thanks for the confirmation. It was my best guess, and it turned out to be right. I should play the lottery tonight.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Mar 18, 2008)

Edit:



DaFABRICATA said:


> but what thread size/pitch are the screws???


I have no idea. Sorry.


----------

